# Constipation or just being a little boy?



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

I took a video of Bruce while he was doing something I found strange.

http://s112.photobucket.com/albums/n161 ... =Bruce.flv

The video was much longer but I had to shorten it to upload it to Photobucket. So he did this for a minute or so longer than the actual video. Sorry about the quality, it was taken with my digital camera and he was under a table in a dim room.

I thought he was just being a little boy and rubbing on the carpet but then his rear end looked really strange and longer than normal. If that makes sense. I wasn't sure if it could be constipation but he wasn't raising his tail. He always raises his tail before he poops.

I know he does little boy things. I can't say he is shy about it. So that might be all that it is but I wanted to make sure I didn't need to worry about anything. His wheel seems as poopy as always.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like he was being a boy.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I too say that it's him just being a boy. 

It seems that both our boys are very not shy about it. Mine would do that right infront of me. :lol:


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah thats what I thought. Dirty little boy! He has no shame at all!


----------

